
The Adams Theory of Content Value - jeff18
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/the_adams_theory_of__content_value/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2FihdT+%28The+Dilbert+Blog%29
======
jobu
"I predict that the profession known as "author" will be retired to history in
my lifetime, like blacksmith and cowboy. In the future, everyone will be a
writer, and some will be better and more prolific than others. But no one will
pay to read what anyone else creates."

Hopefully the future for authors isn't that bleak, but I do see a major change
on the horizon. I'm somewhat surprised that the "Social" websites like
facebook haven't become breeding grounds for copyright infringement like the
old social apps (IRC).

~~~
stcredzero
The curation of IRC was/is distributed. Facebook's is centralized, which makes
them a more lucrative target. Also, the legal and commercial environments have
changed.

The RIAA isn't going to go after gopher and BBS MP3 sharers any time soon -- a
certain level of obscurity is close enough to nonexistence.

------
thunk
Charlie Stross recently republished a post by Milena Popova titled "Why
Content Is a Public Good" [1] that I quite enjoyed, and think is relevant to
this discussion. It goes into some detail on the true economic nature of
content, and gave me a framework within which to think about it.

[1] [http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2010/04/why-
cont...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2010/04/why-content-is-a-
public-good.html)

